# Plow account in Hugo, MN FREE



## snowscapemn (Nov 2, 2005)

I have a lady that needs her driveway plowed in Hugo, MN. Asphalt driveway, three car garage. Nice woman to deal with, I mow for her but cannot plow due to college. You give me your information and I give it to her and she will contact you. Thanks


----------



## Brothers (Oct 8, 2006)

*Nice..*

that is super sweet of you ... do you know any ladies here in Toronto ..??


----------



## snowscapemn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Minnesota*

No, Sorry haha.


----------



## Masons plowing (Sep 23, 2009)

*Plowing*

I have accounts in white bear township. If you are still looking for someone please contact me at 651-403-3723. Masons Plowing my name is John


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Masons plowing;900845 said:


> I have accounts in white bear township. If you are still looking for someone please contact me at 651-403-3723. Masons Plowing my name is John


that post is 3 years old.


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

suppose he is still in college?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

WOW do people even look at the dates on some of these!


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

Funniest thread I've read in a while...


----------

